

Senators Push to Preserve Phone Surveillance - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/27/us/politics/senators-push-to-preserve-nsa-phone-surveillance.html

======
pstack
The change will be that it will be forbidden to use on senators, but it will
preserve applying it to the rest of the population.

~~~
eigenvector
Members of Congress are already exempt.

------
vinhboy
I never got a good explanation of why Feinstein is so interested in keeping
these programs alive. What is her horse in the race here? Or does she honestly
believe that these programs protect the safety of Americans?

~~~
Amadou
My guess is that she sees her political fortunes as being tied to the
programs. She is head of the Senate Intelligence Committee - she has been
rubber-stamping them for years. If the NSA goes down, she goes down as an
enabler.

~~~
vinhboy
You make a good point, but what is the benefit of going down with your ship
here. It's not like the gun debate where there are two sides to pander to. In
this scenario, there are people who hate spying, and people who don't care. I
have not met anyone who wanted MORE spying...Shouldn't she just turn around
and champion dismantling the NSA, to win popular support, so she can stay in
power.

